# Please Help Me - No Boot



## ImCooperTheBoss (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't know what a DOS is but I my computer just froze. When I tried to restart it, it gives me this error message:

FreeDOS kernel 2041 )build 2041 OEM:0xfd) [compiled Feb 7 2012]
Kernel compatibility 7.10 - WAATCOMC - 80386 CPU required - FAT32 support
(C) Copyright 1995-2012 Pasquale J. Villani and the FreeDOS Project,
All Rights Reserved. This is free software and comes with ABSOLUTELY NO GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software Foundation;
either version 2, or (at own option) any later version.
C: HD1, Pri[ 1], CHS= 0-32-33, start= 1 MB, size= 3855 MB
FreeCom version 0.84-pre2 XMS_Swap [Aug 28 2006 00:29:00]

PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you have a USB drive connected or a disc in the CD\DVD drive? If so remove it and restart your computer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

He never replied back to the 2 threads that he started last year, and it appears to be the same case with this thread.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ImCooperTheBoss (Jun 8, 2015)

flavallee said:


> He never replied back to the 2 threads that he started last year, and it appears to be the same case with this thread.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


I didn't reply because it helped


----------



## ImCooperTheBoss (Jun 8, 2015)

Triple6 said:


> Do you have a USB drive connected or a disc in the CD\DVD drive? If so remove it and restart your computer.


I do not have a CD drive but I do have a have a USB Microphone, Mouse, and Keyboard. I will try that when I get home


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

When you don't reply no one knows if something worked or didn't and assume you no longer want help or that you didn't even see or read the responses, it's awful forum etiquette to not reply back.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It sounds like you have a computer that came with FreeDOS.

What's the brand name and model name and complete model number of that computer?
What country was it purchased in?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

ImCooperTheBoss said:


> I didn't reply because it helped


Then you reply back with a Thank You and Mark the thread solved.


----------

